# Apple TV a quoi sert le stockage ?



## nk__ (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je pense acquérir ma 1ère Apple TV avec cette nouvelle génération et je me posais la question du stockage - à quoi il sert ? Stocker les applis ok (ça doit pas être trop gros) / les fichiers tampons du stream aussi ok mais quoi d'autre ? 

Cela sert à quoi d'acquérir la 64go ? Car tout est online non - c'est pas fait pour stocker de la data ?

je vous remercie d'avance
nico


----------



## nk__ (21 Octobre 2015)

personne


----------



## Gorgo (2 Novembre 2015)

Et bien je pense que ce que tu dis est exacte, les applis et un peu de tampon...   mais j'ai testé et installé quelque jeux déjà et certain font quelques Gb quand même...     moi j'ai pris une 32Gb et je suppose que ce sera asser... enfin j'espère ;-)


----------

